# "Upgraded" arcade and added a few games



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2008)

I upgraded the arcade today. The upgraded version took out Pacman so all those high scores were lost. I was able to find some flash games at pnflashgames.com including Pacman, Ms. Pacman, and Joust but the bad news is that it doesn't seem like the high scores are recorded in the Arcade. I'm asking around to figure out if there's a way to fix this but, for now, you'll have to enjoy the games without the benefit of your high scores being recorded.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2008)

Added Frogger and a knockoff of Space Invaders. I think these games might not pass on high score...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 19, 2008)

Great.


----------

